

Linux Mint Debian 201109 (Gnome & Xfce) released - etz
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1818
The latest linux mint release is great, if not a little buggy.  I had used the last release, and it really was well configured.  This release still has problems with the update from LM, and it crashed in the middle of the update.  (Some problem with grub) You definately want to sort it out before shutting down the computer, very easily fixed, after the LM update crashed, switched to the terminal as root, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade.  Problem Solved!  nicely configured, and had no further problems.  It was just released, and they'll probably fix the update.  It uses the Sid repositories from Debian, and seems future proof, at least for now.
======
etz
Don't know if the previous comments are showing so here goes again, Linux Mint
Debian edition, is the newest version to use Gnome 2 or xfce. I used the Gnome
2, 64 bit edition, worked great had a problem with the update from LM. Seems
there's a problem with Grub, so after the update, you HAVE to deal with it
using apt before shutting down the computer. As root, Apt-get update, apt-get
upgrade, that's it. Uses the Debian sid repositories and latest kernel after
the apt upgrade. nicely configured, working desktop, usual gnome stuff, and
cups worked.

Nice job Linux Mint, and a great, normal desktop!!!!!!

